# 1969 Chevy 327



## Jayin J (Feb 11, 2011)

This is a 1969 Chevy 327 that me and my dad put in a 1982 Jeep CJ7.  The Jeep went from about 90hp to 350hp.


----------



## creekrunner (Feb 11, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## nickel back (Feb 11, 2011)

that's pretty


----------



## SlappyTomato (Feb 11, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Cadcom (Feb 11, 2011)

OMG!  What about your carbon footprint!  What will Owl Gore think?

(Looks great btw)


----------



## Hoss (Feb 11, 2011)

Looking good.  

Hoss


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 11, 2011)

Hooooooooooo.....Weeeeeeeee..
Lovez themz small blocks!
Dats a right pretty one there.....


----------



## bany (Feb 18, 2011)

Thats how ya do it right there!


----------



## Illinoisbound (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh yeah!


----------



## Jim P (Feb 19, 2011)

My kind of jeep


----------



## oaktree4444 (Mar 28, 2011)

beautiful....


----------



## Illinoisbound (Mar 28, 2011)

Awesome, old school American muscle.  The only thing that could make it better is if it was sitting in a 69 RS SS Camaro.
Sweet!


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 29, 2011)

wowza .....


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Mar 29, 2011)

That's awesome. I'm getting ready to put a 350 in mine but I love those 327's. Lets see the jeep!


----------



## Wild Turkey (Mar 29, 2011)

lOVE IT Being a jeep man myself.
Just never have understood having 300hp in a vehicle that aint safe to drive over 65. Better get some one piece solid axles in that ride before you pretzel the factory ones.


----------



## Jayin J (Mar 29, 2011)

Wild Turkey said:


> lOVE IT Being a jeep man myself.
> Just never have understood having 300hp in a vehicle that aint safe to drive over 65. Better get some one piece solid axles in that ride before you pretzel the factory ones.



Done that years ago.  Also, I don't hesitate to drive any jeep over 65mph.  What other vehicles out there on the road have a rollbar?  I would rather roll a jeep than most any other vehicle.

Here is a pic when she was covered with some snow...


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Mar 29, 2011)

Great looking CJ. My YJ sees 75 plus mph every day on a 60 mile trip.


----------



## JEREMY414 (Apr 11, 2011)

Saweet!


----------



## Browtine (Apr 12, 2011)

So you gained around 260 horsepower and at least 1000 cool points?


----------



## Old_Dirt (Apr 13, 2011)

That's a good lookin Jeep


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow! For a geezer like me,that picture is like seeing an old girlfriend that still looks like she did in 1969! To me,that engine is the best thing Chevrolet ever made. Thanks for sharing - I bet that Jeep will _scoot!_


----------



## HighCotton (Apr 13, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Wow! For a geezer like me,that picture is like seeing an old girlfriend that still looks like she did in 1969! To me,*that engine is the best thing Chevrolet ever made*. Thanks for sharing - I bet that Jeep will _scoot!_



I don't know- the 427 was a heck of an engine also.  Anything with that 427 would really run!


----------



## fatfenders (Apr 13, 2011)

Great looking install and and nice Jeep to boot...


----------

